# Maybe a cure?



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know why I feel this way but I feel like if I could have a near death experience or just die for a minute then I would be cured. what are your thoughts? I don't want to die but I feel like if I could be shocked or something maybe I will feel better.


----------



## MagdaLena (Oct 12, 2010)

ShannaLynn said:


> I don't know why I feel this way but I feel like if I could have a near death experience or just die for a minute then I would be cured. what are your thoughts? I don't want to die but I feel like if I could be shocked or something maybe I will feel better.


_*IDK- I do FEEL like I'm dying all the time. But I'm pretty sure that's just in my whacked head.*_


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Nope. I met a girl with dp who got dp after she bleed out during a routine operation. She almost died and it triggered dp.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well they say that a properly supervised Shroom/MDMA/LSD trip can cure people or make them feel better, there have been studies. I have also heard about people doing it "illegally" and having very therapeutic experiences. Imho this could be for many reasons, one of which is that maybe *completely* killing your ego and coming back again could be cleansing. Others say that they are able to think about problems etc and see things from a different perspective and work things out during the trip. Others say that they see "truth" or something that they cannot really define, but something like a connection to the universe that brings inner peace.

Just saying, that is a better alternative than putting yourself dramatically in harms way.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive experienced a good amount of adrenaline from some stuff since DP, i think it might have helped at the time but didnt snap me back or anything. Im trying to remember, but I thought there was someone on here who actually tried something like that, or something happend, but im pretty sure it didnt work.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

yea,if i was ever really desperate I think I'd drop some acid


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I think DP itself is a form of near death experience. The minds thinks "oh my god, I'm going to die. Maybe it's better to leave the body and rather
be a spectator so I can't be harmed."


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

No. I had a near death experience and it is what caused this whole mess. Don't wish that! You'll get through this!


----------



## guntario89 (Nov 17, 2010)

I disagree with this. Near death experiences is something that induces this hellish condition. DP in a way is the bodys way of protecting you from another near death experience. I strongly suggest not trying this....


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess this was just one of my random thoughts


----------

